# Toronto Dog Brothers Gathering



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2012)

My cold medicine is working. I should be at the Toronto Dog Brothers Gathering in the morning. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## geezer (Feb 27, 2012)

Datu Tim, in your younger years, did you ever participate in Dog Bros. bouts personally? I never have. Total props to those guys. About the most I can claim is "Slightly elevated consciousness through spirited but controlled contact..." Somehow it just doesn't sound as catchy. LOL


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 7, 2012)

I've done some of that type of sparring with my students, but just stick fencing. I've contemplated participating at a gathering, but the timing hasn't been right. I had planned on fighting at this one, until I got hit sinus infection.


----------

